# Forum deal - Expobar Office Leva dual Boiler + PID £1050 delivered



## coffeebean

Come and grab yourself a bargain on a new Brewtus! £1050 delivered for Forum members only! Give me a shout if you are interested!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

I'll do the single boiler version for £850!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Offers on single boiler and Brewtus still on! Come and grab a bargain!


----------



## froggystyle

These deals are never in my price range


----------



## DavecUK

froggystyle said:


> These deals are never in my price range


I suppose it's because they can't do the machines for free:exit:


----------



## froggystyle

Nah Dave, i have about £50


----------



## coffeebean

Offer still open for Forum members....


----------



## shrink

whats your price on a dual boiler with rotary pump


----------



## coffeebean

shrink said:


> whats your price on a dual boiler with rotary pump


£1150 to Forum members - just remember that this machine is plumb-in only, there isn't room for dual boilers, tank and rotary pump inside the casing!!


----------



## shrink

yep... i know


----------



## coffeebean

sorry Shrink - didn't mean to teach granny to suck eggs but thought I better check just in case!


----------



## coffeebean

Will throw in some beans to get you started when you buy one of these fantastic machines!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Offer still on......


----------



## coffeebean

Bargain Brewtus still on offfer for Forum members.....


----------



## coffeebean

Anyone after a bargain Brewtus?


----------



## coffeebean

This machine still at Forum price for you lucky people! Christmas is coming.........


----------



## coffeebean

Go on.......you know you want to.......!!


----------



## Yes Row

And I can wholeheartedly say it's an absolute cracking machine, in my still limited knowledge and it really looks the business

Andy has been a treat to deal with, too boot!


----------



## coffeebean

Fantastic dual boiler machine - offer still on!!


----------



## coffeebean

Just for the weekend and Cyber Monday, I will accept orders for the Brewtus for £1000 delivered.......come and grab a festive bargain!!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Brewtus £1000 delivered until midnight tonight (1st Dec).....if there is anything you are after that you haven't seen on here, PM me and I'll see what I can come up with for you!

Andy


----------



## coffeebean

Brewtus £1000 delivered until midnight tonight (1st Dec).....if there is anything you are after that you haven't seen on here, PM me and I'll see what I can come up with for you!

Andy


----------



## deansat

your price on a dual boiler with rotary pump is now £1100 ?


----------



## coffeebean

Rotary one is £1150 - just remember it has no tank and is plumb in only

Andy


----------



## Big Tony

Andy, trying to send u a pm, but says your inbox is full


----------



## coffeebean

Sorry Tony! Inbox sorted!


----------



## coffeebean

Black Friday price til midnight tomorrow (Sunday).....grab a festive bargain


----------



## coffeebean

Black Friday offer finishes midnight tonight. As long as anyone who wants to take it up registers their interest today, we can sort out payment etc tomorrow.

Andy


----------



## tictok

HI

So, I missed black friday by a long shot, and £1k is a little out of my range, but wondering if you have stock and maybe a good deal on the Office Leva HX machine?

Many thanks

Stef


----------



## coffeebean

Hi Stef, I'll do you the HX version for £850 delivered 

Andy


----------



## tictok

Thanks for getting back to me!

I'm interested, but I first I have to persuade my better half that I'm not crazy spending £850.

I make her decent coffee everyday, so hopefully it won't be too hard. Wish me luck!


----------



## coffeebean

No worries! Good Luck!!


----------



## coffeebean

Still time to get your shiny new Brewtus delivered before Christmas......


----------



## coffeebean

Happy New Year everybody! New year,shiny new Brewtus?!


----------



## mcharrogate

Hi, is the deal on the brewtus still going? Do you have both the rotary (plumb only) and vibe pump (tank + plumb) available? Just mulling over between the two!


----------



## coffeebean

Yes, would have to check availability of the rotary one though!


----------



## mcharrogate

Sorry just another couple of questions, apologies and fell free to direct me elsewhere if I've just failed to find the relevant info! How does delivery work and to what extent do you offer warranty / after-sales care? As I say, apologies if this has all been answered many times before!!


----------



## coffeebean

PM sent











mcharrogate said:


> Sorry just another couple of questions, apologies and fell free to direct me elsewhere if I've just failed to find the relevant info! How does delivery work and to what extent do you offer warranty / after-sales care? As I say, apologies if this has all been answered many times before!!


----------



## Flaminglip

Hi Andy,I'd be interested in the info about delivery and warranty / after-sales care too - if you could PM me the info would be much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Flaminglip

Hi, are you still doing the dual boiler Expobars Andy? It's Payday today, and I've come down with a bad case of upgraditis


----------



## funinacup

http://expobar-retail.co.uk/RETAILERS/retailers.html


----------



## Spooks

Wow never knew about that retailer in Edinburgh. Would love to see these in the flesh


----------



## coffeebean

Crem have none in stock at the moment and I don't know when more are coming in - will be at least a couple of weeks. Can do you a great deal on a Fracino Ariete - absolutely no supply issues with them!!

Andy


----------



## Flaminglip

OK, thanks Andy. Let me know if they come back into stock.

Cheers


----------



## coffeebean

Just to let everyone know - I won't be selling the Office Leva range any more. Expobar have changed the way they are selling home machines and are now just selling them by the pallet load to retail operations like Bella Barista and not on a machine by machine basis to online retailers like myself. Sorry about that!

Andy


----------

